# Nuts to carbon-lust, THIS is the bike I want for this summer!



## Andrew_Culture (12 Apr 2013)

Spotted here...


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2013)

You can't have it as CarlP bagged it before you... *HERE*


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Apr 2013)

rats!


----------



## Alan Frame (23 Apr 2013)

Do they do an aerodynamic one for use in crosswinds ?

Pretty cool though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Apr 2013)

Build your own...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Apr 2013)

I've just spotted what looks like a gas cylinder on that bike, I wonder what that's for?>


----------



## Alan Frame (23 Apr 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've just spotted what looks like a gas cylinder on that bike, I wonder what that's for?>


 
Nitrous oxide for a boost when going uphill.
Or maybe for a quick brew up?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Apr 2013)

Alan Frame said:


> Nitrous oxide for a boost when going uphill.
> Or maybe for a quick brew up?


 
Or for really high pitched singing?


----------



## mickle (23 Apr 2013)

Ketchup dispenser.


----------



## Sara_H (23 Apr 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've just spotted what looks like a gas cylinder on that bike, I wonder what that's for?>


SodaStream!


----------



## loopybike (8 Aug 2013)

I love it! I wonder if they do an awning for it?


----------

